
Django 1.2 Roadmap - mshafrir
http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/Version1.2Roadmap
======
awolf
The django group posted a progress update today regarding this roadmap:

[http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2010/mar/16/django-1_2-r...](http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2010/mar/16/django-1_2-release-
schedule-update-1/)

Perhaps this is what the OP intended to post?

------
barnaby
Woohoo! A little behind schedule, but I honestly prefer "solid and functional"
over "on time".

